# Biete RdA [Realm: Das Syndicat / Fraktion: Allianz]



## Spielprinz (12. März 2012)

Hallo lieber ehemals WoW´ler!

Wenn du die Interesse verspürst wieder in´s Spielgeschehen eingreifen zu wollen und noch eine nette Person sucht, der dich mit der "Rolle der Auferstehung" zurück holt, dann bist bei mir genau richtig.

Bei großer Sympathie kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, das wir zu zweit in WoW ein bisschen Zeit verbringen könnten.

Der Realm: Das Syndicat
Die Fraktion: Allianz
Mein Spieltyp: Erfolgshäscher, Quester und Instanzler


Ich freu mich auf deine Antwort!

LG Spielprinz


----------

